# AGLink Qos



## ToSchum (5 Mai 2011)

Hallo ich arbeite mit dem AGLink 4 und soll unter C# ein Frontend bauen.
Ich auch alles soweit klar. Die Dll nimmt ja schon viel ab. Wir wollen aber auch gleichzeitig im Prozess die Netwerkverbindung prüfen, damit sichergestellt werden kann, ob wir überhaupt Daten gesendet werden können. Leider habe ich dazu nichts gefunden.

Hat jemand einen Tip

Mfg
ToSchum


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Mai 2011)

Wenn die Daten nicht geschrieben oder gelesen werden könne, dann liefert AGLink einen Fehler. Entweder ist dies dann Timeout oder PLC-Disconnected. Was soll da sonst noch überwacht werden?
Eine weitere Möglichkeit, die Verbindung gegen Abbruch zu prüfen, wenn keine Kommunikation stattfindet ist, einen asynchronen Auftrag z.B. BZÜ-Überwachung einzustellen. Wenn die Verbindung nun unterbrochen wird, wird dieser Job abgebrochen.


----------

